# Neuer Anfang bei Cataclysm



## nosig69 (13. Oktober 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen, 

wir die Sturmreiter sind ein Projekt das mit Cataclysm starten möchte. Hier einige Dinge die schon beschlossen wurden: 

- wir werden auf Seiten der Allianz spielen 
- wir möchten auf einem neuen Server bei Null anfangen, ohne Mainchars oder Kapital (kein PvP Server) 
- wir möchten eine sehr familäre Gilde erschaffen, wo Spaß und das Miteinander wichtig sind 
- wir möchten aber auch den Raidaspekt fördern und uns die neuen Instanzen und Raids zu Gemüte führen 
- die Gilde wird sich "Sturmreiter" nennen 
- wir streben eine demokratische Führung der Gilde an 
- wir möchten Events veranstalten 
- wir möchten mit Release von Cataclysm starten 

Gesucht sind eigentlich nach alle Klassen & Rassen. 

Es ist oft sehr schwierig die richtige Gilde, unter den vielen die es gibt, für sich selbst zu finden. 
Daher möchten wir hier euch kurz vorstellen, was die Sturmreiter für Ziele und Vorstellungen haben. 

Wir, die bisherigen Mitglieder von Sturmreiter, sind total verschiedene Persönlichkeiten und Charaktere aus den verschiedensten Altersgruppen. Erschaffen wollen wir eine Gilde, in der familäre und spaßige Events veranstaltet werden sollen. Außerdem wollen wir das Raiden aber nicht aus den Augen lassen, denn wir interessieren uns natürlich für die neuen Instanzen & Raids. 

Wir möchten eine Gilde erschaffen, in der es so wenige Zwänge wie möglich gibt und man sich frei entfalten kann. Egal ob du gern PvP spielst, Raidest, an Events teilnimmst, dir den 100. Twink leveln möchtest, oder einfach nur eine nette Atmosphäre suchst, dies alles wollen wir verkörpern und unter einen Hut bekommen, auch wenn es schwierig erscheinen mag. 

Es werden sich verschiedene Gruppen bilden und man sollte aber auch deren Interessen verstehen und respektieren. Wenn man alles so ein bisschen mag, wird man wahrscheinlich ab und an zurückstecken, aber das sollte kein Grund sein, sich nicht einzubringen. 

Viele Leute definieren Spaß unterschiedlich, wenn ihr aber zu uns wollt, solltet ihr Spaß in etwa so definieren: 

Ich möchte nette Menschen kennenlernen, Sachen zusammen unternehmen, neugierig auf neue Leute sein, ich weiß das WoW ein Spiel und ein Hobby ist und vor allem weiß ich... hinter dem virtuellen Charakter ist ein Mensch. 

Selbstverständlich sind auch Nichtraider, Schichtarbeiter, etc. gern gesehen, wir möchten ja die verschiedenen Aspekte des Spiels abdecken und sind auch immer offen für neue Vorschläge. Vermutlicherweise werden verschiedene Interessensgruppen entstehen und das möchten wir auch gerne fördern, auch sind wir immer auf der Suche nach Leuten die sich zutrauen eine Interessensgruppe sozusagen zu leiten und kreativ zu fördern. 

Man sollte aber trotzdem, aufgrund verschiedener Interessen auch mit den anderen zusammenarbeiten, wir wollen ja ein großes Ganzes und nicht viele Kleine sein. 

Das Miteinander ist das Wichtigste. 



Sollte das alles deinen Vorstellungen entsprechen, darf ich dich beglückwünschen, denn du hast die optimale Gilde für dich gefunden! 

Hier kannst du mit uns Kontakt aufnehmen: 
http://worgen.gilden-welten.de


----------



## nosig69 (18. Oktober 2010)

Wir werden täglich mehr, aber wir suchen immer noch besonders weibliche Spielerinnen, damit sich unser Frauenanteil verbessert :-) wir weiblichen Mitstreiterinnen füllen uns richtig in der Unterzahl, deshalb mache ich hier noch einmal direkte Werbung für uns. Vielleicht befindet sich sogar eine WoW Spielerin aus Thüringen dabei. 

Die Frauen der Sturmreiter


----------



## EvilChris (19. Oktober 2010)

Gratis-Push für ein hoffnungsloses Unterfangen!


----------



## nosig69 (21. Oktober 2010)

wir suchen immer noch !


----------



## mad_chaos (22. Oktober 2010)

Klingt ja sehr interessant. Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mit Cata auf einem neuen Server neu anzufangen, wahrscheinlich einen Worg-Druiden.
Und ich wäre weiblich. ^^ Naja, der Char vielleicht nicht, aber das ist ja egal.

*mal push*


----------



## Herzul (26. Oktober 2010)

steht das mitm projekt immernoch fest?


----------



## dude89 (26. Oktober 2010)

Jap steht es


----------



## Hamburgperle (26. Oktober 2010)

Ein Projekt, was in einer Gilde enden wird von ca. 6 - 10 Leuten, die sich gut verstehen aber im content nicht weit sind und noch 8 oder 9, die ab und an mal reinschauen, wie es ihrem 5. oder 6. Twink geht.

Dies oben Gesagte ist keine Kritik, sondern eine Vorhersage, von daher braucht sich keiner angegriffen fühlen. 

Warum wird es so kommen? Weil die sogenannten "Spassgilden" (wo das familiäre im Vordergrund steht und so weiter ...) ihre guten Member nicht halten können ... die wollen was sehen und das schafft ihr mit einem Raidabend die Woche in froher Umgebung eben nicht. 

Ich bin selbst Gildenleiter und es ist schwer genug gerade in diesen Zeiten der nahenden Erweiterung eine Gilde zusammenzuhalten, der content ist durch, kaum noch einer geht ICC und so hängen 20 oder 25 Leute im /g rum, die nach Beschäftigung suchen. Das, was zusammenhält (der Wille den Content zu meistern) ist weg und es brechen alte, längst vergessene Dispute und Animositäten wieder durch. Es sind nämlich üblicherweise nicht 25 Freunde, die sich durch den Content bewegen sondern 25 Zweckgemeinschaftler ... 

.. täglich werde ich viele Male angewipert, wenn ich meinen Twink levele .. mach dies, organisier mal das, kick den, maßregel den mal, stell endlich mal Regeln für xyz auf, "überarbeite mal das DKP System", "was DKP System einführen für alle Raids? dann bin ich aber weg" u.s.w. ... echt obernervig ... und was sich die Raidmember an Fehlern bei den vielen LK-trys zugestanden haben, gilt nun nicht mehr für "Yogg-Saron ohne vier" oder Algalon im HM ... obwohl die, so finde ich, durchaus LK-Niveau haben (und das heute mit nem Raid-GS von durchschnittlich 6 k). Da wird doch recht schnell gemotzt, wer der größere Bewegungslegastheniker ist ... 

Wir haben zum Glück gute Offiziere, die zum Beispiel diese Ulduar HMs organisieren, damit alle nen 310er Mount zum Cata-Start haben etc. .. so das wenigstens nen bissl was zu tun ist (auch wenn die Versuche teilw. net einfach sind s.o.). Trotzdem werden wir zum Catastart sicher 15 - 20 Chars von den ca. 100 LvL-80 Chars verloren haben, weil die Stimmung derzeit nicht einfach ist. Und gerade WoW ist keine Comunity wo Geduld oder Nachsicht weit verbreitet ist.

So long und viel Erfolg


----------



## Anaiya (26. Oktober 2010)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> Ein Projekt, was in einer Gilde enden wird von ca. 6 - 10 Leuten, die sich gut verstehen aber im content nicht weit sind und noch 8 oder 9, die ab und an mal reinschauen, wie es ihrem 5. oder 6. Twink geht.
> 
> Dies oben Gesagte ist keine Kritik, sondern eine Vorhersage, von daher braucht sich keiner angegriffen fühlen.
> 
> ...



/100 % sign


----------



## Herzul (27. Oktober 2010)

wenn da welche mit twinks anfangen können die gleich wegbleiben weils denn kein neuanfang ist und ich glaub das die gilde au die chance hat zu bestehen neue welt und so ^^ ich werd auf jeden fall dabei sein und der char den ich anfang werd ist denn au mein main  und wenn auch nur 2-3 leute durchhalten also bis lv.85 leveln und danach zusammen bleiben raiden usw. ist das projekt ein voller erfolg


----------



## nosig69 (29. Oktober 2010)

@Hamburgperle

scheinst ein HSV Fan zu sein, ich auch ;-) aber du solltest doch gelernt haben auf dem Papier nützt dir die Klasse nichts, wenn es kein Team ist. Das sehen wir doch fasst am jeden Spieltag.



Aber wir wollen ein Team das eine Gemeinschaft ist und nicht eine Gemeinschaft von Nörglern wie es wohl nach deiner Aussage hier, in eurer Gilde ist.



Gruß

Nikotes und mögen sich die Zeiten des HSV wieder bessern.


----------



## nosig69 (30. Oktober 2010)

immer noch


----------



## Jesbeel (1. November 2010)

ihr wisst schon das ihr nur 2 mal in 2 wochen selber pushen duerft?

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/90562-regel-furs-gildenforum-thread-pushen-update/


----------



## nosig69 (6. November 2010)

Wir suchen immer noch, wir werden von Tag zu Tag mehr, Es ist richtig was los im Forum bei uns


----------

